# Musik aus Need for Speed Hot Pursuit extrahieren?



## iRaptor (22. November 2010)

Hallo,

ist es möglich Musik aus Need for Speed Hot Pursuit extrahieren? 

Lg


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. November 2010)

Klar warum sollte das nicht gehen.


----------



## iRaptor (22. November 2010)

Aber wie ^^. Also die ingame Musik.


----------



## kress (22. November 2010)

Such mal nach den Musikdateien.
Mit etwas Glück hast du .mp3 oder .ogg dateien.^^

Ansonsten gibts einen Konverter, da musst du mal googlen, hatte ihn damals für die Sounds von Unreal Tournament 3 in Gebrauch.


----------



## Lightstrid3r (22. November 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Such mal nach den Musikdateien.
> Mit etwas Glück hast du .mp3 oder .ogg dateien.^^
> 
> Ansonsten gibts einen Konverter, da musst du mal googlen, hatte ihn damals für die Sounds von Unreal Tournament 3 in Gebrauch.


 

denke mal die werden das zumindest nochmal in irgend eine komische kontainerdatei verpackt haben. sonst könnt ja jeder hergehn und sich das ohne irgend welche arbeit aufn mp3 player schieben anstatt (so wie sie es wohl wollen) sich den soundtrack zu kaufen


----------



## kress (22. November 2010)

Jup, gibt aber auch Programme, die Container öffnen können.


----------



## iRaptor (22. November 2010)

Die Frage ist nur welcher und wo der "Container" das ist.


----------



## Lightstrid3r (22. November 2010)

hab jetzt so direkt nichts gefunden aber wenn du dich auf NFSCars (Need For Speed Cars) mal umschaust bzw. auf den seiten der partner findest du vll. was. kannst ja auch mal den extractor von shift testen vll. geht der.


----------



## Rocksteak (22. November 2010)

Es gibt oft Tuts dafür im Internet (googeln). Also ich habe mir mal die Tracks von Crashday (vor 3 Jahren ) extrahiert, das waren die genannten .ogg Dateien. Die wollten dann nurnoch konvertiert werden.


----------



## Bull56 (23. November 2010)

lol-ihr schwätzer 

vielleicht sollte man sich mal tiefer damit beschäftigen bevor man postet.
die musikdateien haben das gleiche format wie die von burnout paradise und sind völlig anders als die von shift oder anderen nfs reihen-einen extractor gibts noch nicht.

es sind zudem weder mp3 noch ogg vorbis und auch keine .asf also brauchst du einen extractor den es noch nicht gibt.

FAZIT: >Die lieder einzeln runterladen oder die cd mit den nfs tracks kaufen o.ä.


----------



## Lightstrid3r (24. November 2010)

Bull56 schrieb:


> lol-ihr schwätzer
> 
> vielleicht sollte man sich mal tiefer damit beschäftigen bevor man postet.
> die musikdateien haben das gleiche format wie die von burnout paradise und sind völlig anders als die von shift oder anderen nfs reihen-einen extractor gibts noch nicht.
> ...


 
tja, ich hab nur n bisschen drauf losgeraten bzw. nicht daran gedacht dass es ja jetzt von nem anderen entwickler kommt und dadurch die datenstruktur ganz anders ist. hättes wohl auch selbst gesehn wenn ich denn die pc version hätte


----------



## Bull56 (25. November 2010)

die dateien sind gepackt und heißen zusammen MUSIC.BIN -> diese lassen sich mit MultiEX entpacken und dann hast du se-kostet dich aber geld


----------



## Lexx (25. November 2010)

das ist donut-ware, was soll daran geld kosten.. ?

und was machst du dann mit den .sns-files..  ?


----------



## Bull56 (26. November 2010)

wieso der ganze ärger?
lad dir die songs doch aussem netz-da gibts die als album-nfs hot pursuit tracks


----------



## Lexx (26. November 2010)

ärger.. ? wo.. ?
mich juckt die musik ja nicht..


----------

